# Can't get HD from Blu-Ray Player



## minder (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a Samsung Plasma TV PN50A550S1FXZA and a Sony Blu-Ray BDP S3100. I am directly connected via a high speed HDMI cable. Using this set-up, I can only get the TV to display up to 480p. At higher resolutions it either doesn't display or it displays audio/video normally for anywhere from 5-30 seconds and then goes blank and I get a TV message saying searching for signal. It will continue intermittently like that. I have tried different cables and different ports on the TV. The player appears to work normally when connected to a different Panasonic TV. I have not been able to find anything in the settings of either to fix this problem. The TV displays normally from an older Sony Blu-Ray player and Directv DVR.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You said you have looked thru the menus - did that include the blu ray player's output resolution setting?


----------



## minder (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes. Default is Auto. I forced it to 480p while troubleshooting to discover what worked and what didn't. While on Auto it will try to display the native source format, which is typically higher than 480p at which point the signal becomes intermittent.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would try a different HDMI cable for starters.
How long is the HDMI cable your currently using?


----------



## minder (Jun 25, 2013)

I have tried 3 different cables. All less than 6 feet.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Is the firmware up to date? Not sure but it may help if not. Why don't you just use the older player on the Samsung and the other on the Panasonic? But maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## minder (Jun 25, 2013)

Firmware is up to date on the BluRay. I have never updated the firmware on the TV, but the release notes indicate it would probably not address connection issues. I want a newer player with WiFi and streaming apps for our main room. The kids get the old player.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Is the bluray player returnable? I don't know how old your tv or your player are, but if there current models maybe you could try the same set up at store that sells the same gear. Then you could see maybe a step you may have wrong in the setup or find for some reason the units don't work together possibly. At least if you can return it you can try other players.


----------

